# Full wrap chaps serve as snake chaps too?



## Chippedbeef (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi, will wrap chaps (the ones that protect calf & shin) do double duty as snake chaps? Maybe Kevlar chaps, being puncture resistant, can double as snake chaps, but I'm uncertain re Engtex. Thanks.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2014)

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Premium-Chainsaw-Chaps#.U_jsFKNA1rY

Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 23, 2014)

I pity the snake!
Jeff


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 26, 2014)

Chippedbeef said:


> Hi, will wrap chaps (the ones that protect calf & shin) do double duty as snake chaps? Maybe Kevlar chaps, being puncture resistant, can double as snake chaps, but I'm uncertain re Engtex. Thanks.



I know that we have very different snake species, but Australia has the top 11 out of the worlds 25 most deadly snakes. 

http://www.avru.org/general/general_mostvenom.html

I would imagine that the thickness of the chaps would most likely prevent the fangs reaching skin even if they are not fang proof. Most strikes from a snake from research done over here are not deep strikes. With some of Australia's most deadly snakes they do have relatively shorter fangs. Some but not all of our snakes are quick strikers and will hit and run and not hold on. Even sturdy loose fitting jeans would probably stop them getting into your skin. I am out in the bush a lot either working or mountain biking or hiking. I don't have any first hand experience to go on however. I try to just leave them alone. As a result they leave me alone.


----------



## TC262 (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe? Chainsaw chaps are designed to jam up a chain not be puncture proof


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 27, 2014)

When it comes to life and death a little money for snake boots and snake chap if I can't afford them stay in town or home. Your family will miss you


----------



## Creeker (Aug 28, 2014)

I think you're right 0n the money Matt81 .. I agree


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 4, 2014)

Make sure they are Dupont "Kevlar" for puncture proof material.
If I was worried about snakebite, I would get some snake boots and leave them be when I saw one.
Most fatal snake bites occur on the hand/forearm. So what does that tell you?


----------



## Matt81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Marine5068 said:


> Make sure they are Dupont "Kevlar" for puncture proof material.
> If I was worried about snakebite, I would get some snake boots and leave them be when I saw one.
> Most fatal snake bites occur on the hand/forearm. So what does that tell you?



Dupont "Kevlar" however is not a good material to stop a saw quickly in case of contact with your legs. Maybe chaps that have the kevlar just on the outer layer?

Very true about bites on hands and forearms. Most times people bend down to pick something up or roll a log over and the snake gets annoyed at being disturbed and lashes out at the nearest thing. Usually a hand or an arm. I always try where possible to roll a log towards me and not away from me. This way anything under the log i didn't know about is more likely to run away from me and not right towards me. 

Honestly though i have been out in the bush often alone either working with a saw or hiking since i was around 12 years old. I am still now way more worried about what a saw will do to me than what a snake could. Snakes 99% of the time won't seek out people or attack unless they are surprised or in their mind suddenly provoked. Especially when using a saw snakes can sense the vibrations in the air and ground and will generally move away from you. I try to make noise by walking heavily and keep my eyes open if i think snakes are near. I am out in the bush probably a lot more than most people. Plus coming from an area of Australia where there are heaps of snakes due to rainfall and vegetation patterns, I just don't see that many. Just like any risk, there are ways to greatly reduce that risk.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 5, 2014)

A copperhead is the only snake that will hunt you down it hears you going thru wood you could be a meal to him.


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 13, 2014)

In the last few weeks i have noticed an increase in red belly and browns around


----------

